
Camera+ reaches 6 million sales milestone (sales figures charts ’n’ graphs) - davidedicillo
http://taptaptap.com/blog/cameraplus-reaches-6-million-sales-milestone/
======
pchristensen
For anyone that's still using the iPhone's default Camera app, Please go buy
Camera+!! I'll Paypal you the dollar if you need it. Aside from being better
in almost every way, you get the bonus of filtering pictures before they go to
you PhotoStream. My PhotoStream hasn't had a single out of focus, poorly
cropped, or accidental photo since I bought C+.

------
ittam
My theory is that increase in sales of camera effect applications is directly
correlated with increased popularity of instagram.

Atleast in my household our iTunes bill has included much more camera apps
after my wife signed up for instagram.

Any other takers for this theory?

------
pkamb
What happened with the whole "volume button as a shutter button" rejection
issue? Especially now that Apple does it in the stock Camera app. Is it
allowed on the App Store?

------
jonahgrant
Let's be real here, who the hell cares except whoever's bank account Apple's
paying?

~~~
gigantor
You're on news.ycombinator.com, a site emphasizing on startups, app
development, and dare I say, generating revenue. I'd say the answer is 'pretty
much everyone here'.

